# Are yellow and regal tangs compatible?



## joe12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've heard that tangs usually don't get along. However, I've also heard that members of different genus' can get along, and that regal tangs are usually peaceful. Can a yellow tang and a regal tang get along in a 75 gallon tank with lots of rockwork? If not, which is the recommended one?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

honestly i feel 2 tangs in a 75 is pushing it regardless of species, however generally speaking you want tangs with different body shapes (hippo tang and yellow tang) or an odd number of similiar shaped ( 1 yellow tang or 3 yellow tangs however a 75 cannot house 3 )


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

joe12 said:


> Can a yellow tang and a regal tang get along in a 75 gallon tank?


Yes, they can. I have both (one of each) in my 75, and they are inseparable. To watch them, you would think they were a mated pair.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with both answers. Certainly, long term, a Regal Tang (aka Blue Hippo) will out grow a 75 gallon, but provided you are keeping Tangs from different Genus, as a rule it works out fine. I would suggest adding both at the same time to be extra safe, especially in a smaller size tank. I would also avoid similar colors. For example, you would not want to keep a Yellow Tang and a Mimic Tang together.


----------



## joe12 (Nov 20, 2008)

Or would it be better to just get a yellow tang and a bristletooth tang?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

joe12 said:


> Or would it be better to just get a yellow tang and a bristletooth tang?


The bristletooth, also commonly sold as the Tomini Tang, would be a risk in my opinion. The body shape of the Ctenochaetu genus is similar to the Zebrasoma genus. I think you would want a larger aquarium.

Have you considered a Kohl Tang?


----------

